# PLEASE HELP! Lost my rat in the toilet!



## BobbyB (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my rat today and the first thing I do is mess up. After I got him home in his little box I wanted to let him move freely a little. Brilliant as I am, I let him go in the bathroom, thinking that there are no places for him to get lost in there. Fact is, there is a hole in the back of the toilet, that he rapidly found. Now I'm worried he'll dig thru something or find his way into the sewers. The toilet is so close to the wall that I can't look in there. I can only hope he's still hiding in there.
I put up a trap like this one
http://journal.chrisglass.com/2005/09/how_to_catch_a_.html 
with some smelly tuna. Is there anyone out there who have any tips? I'm scared for the little guy. Not the best way to start a relationship


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wuh oh, that's a certain problem! Could you post a picture of the hole he disappeared into, just for some perspective? And maybe a photo from your eye view then looking down towards it? It might give us a better idea. 

I've lost hamsters a couple of times and always got them back. One got into a wall behind some plaster, and I ended up using a hammer to really carefully (yep, careful with a hammer!) break through, and then I reached in and was lucky enough to find the little nest my hamster had built inside the wall, with hammy inside! That's a last resort I think, you should try to lure the rat out with smell food first. But if it comes to it I'd sooner break through myself than leave the rat there for the night.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

The food you've put out is a good start. I'm not really sure what else to tell you, except perhaps to be prepared to upgrade to a Havahart trap if the one you've got now doesn't work. The tuna is a good bait. 

I'd probably avoid that bathroom as much as possible, in case your rat is still skittish and won't come out when someone is in there. Keep the doors closed, too, so that if he does come out, he won't be able to hide elsewhere in the house.


----------



## BobbyB (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying! Here are some pics 













I don't think there's any place for him to go, but I'm not sure. I'll definitly leave the bathroom alone for the evening, hoping that'll do the trick. Should I contact my landlord if I don't find him?


----------



## BobbyB (Feb 8, 2012)

Two things I was wondering about: 1. Should I keep the light on or off? 2. I could aim the shower at the toilet and get water in the tiny gap between the floor and the toilet. Would that get him out or would that just scare him even more?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah I see. Thanks for the pics, they do help! Do you know where exactly that gap leads to? If there is indeed nowhere for him to go, then you'll find out easy enough. Rats like to explore, they're curious and if its a dead end in there then he's probably either trying his luck at getting through anyway or he's still nervous and waiting for things to quiet down outside. I've done this with wild mice before. Tiny gaps they can squeeze into, but once you're there they'll act like they've found another way out. The trick is patience. 

If I were you, I'd close the bathroom door, switch the light off while you're there and wait out of sight of the gap. Stay really quiet, and listen out for him. Any scratching, snuffling, squeaking etc. and you'll have your answer about whether or not that goes somewhere. If you still haven't gotten him back by nightfall, then leave the light off and set up a couple more of those traps around the bathroom if you can. 

Personally - and I know this might be the wrong answer here on a moral level - I would not tell the landlord. The simple reason being, if you say you lost a rat then almost guarantee the landlord will want it gone. Rats are not popular with property owners once they're outside their cages! He may want to lay poison, set kill traps, etc. and none of that would be good. I would continue to try to catch him, don't give up. When I lost my hamster, he was in that wall for nearly two weeks before I managed to get him! Just remember, be patient and be quiet. Lights out and he's more likely to venture out, especially as he's new. Good luck, and please let us know how you get on!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, and no, I definitely would not aim water in it. For all you know he might be stuck, or just terrified and scrunched up at the back. All that would do is scare him more, and if he's stuck you could accidentally drown him, or freeze him if he ends up left there for the night. No, definitely don't do the water thing. Better to be safe and all that.


----------



## BobbyB (Feb 8, 2012)

Babs and GhostMouse, thank you so much for your help!
After about an hour I heard him climbing on my trap. I picked him up in a towel (was a little scared he'd bite me since we haven't gotten to know each other yet)
Now he's in his new cage and all is well. I am however a little worried about how he's feeling. He's curled up in a corner of the cage. Should I just leave him in there or could I do something to calm the poor thing?
Again, thanks a bunch for helping! Good karma for you!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Aw brilliant, congratulations! I'm delighted you found him! 

He more than likely wouldn't have bitten you, but if he's your first rat I understand you might still be getting used to him. I've never been bitten by a rat and I actually don't know anyone who ever seriously has either, unless maybe they were feeding them at the time and it was an accident. Been bitten by plenty of hamsters and mice though! 

If he seems a little more nervous than usual, I would leave him for a little while to calm down. Maybe make sure he's left somewhere quiet for a time. Does he have a companion? Rats really thrive with company of their own kind, it'd definitely help him to have a buddy in there with him (same sex, of course!) Other than that I'd say just make sure he has plenty of food and water (maybe give him a bit of that tuna, since it smelled good enough to him for him to come back!) and leave him for a couple of hours to get used to his cage and get over his possible shock. 

Try to start handling him tomorrow, lift him gently and hold him for a while, stroke him, let him sit on your shoulder, offer him some nice treats. You'll be buddies in no time!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, been reading this thread. I wished I could have done something to help but I do not have the experience.

Anyway I wanted to say I'm happy to hear that your rat is safe


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

So glad you got him back, no more free range for a few weeks until he starts to get used to you! Trust train from scratch, you can still be best friends with your little guy (and you should consider getting him a rat friend too as rats get depressed living alone).


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Hooray! I'm so glad to hear he's back. As others have said, getting him a companion will really help him warm up to you. Rats feel safer when they have a same-species buddy watching their back, and if they feel safe, they'll be much more likely to warm up to their human (you!).


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm glad you found him!

When I read the thread, I thought you lost him in the toilet, like he fell in an swam down into the pipes.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

giggles_mcbug said:


> I'm glad you found him!
> 
> When I read the thread, I thought you lost him in the toilet, like he fell in an swam down into the pipes.


It wouldn't be the first time it's happened!!!

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?44355-Lost-ratty!

Glad you found him though!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^That.
I think I would have a panic attack and die.


----------



## BobbyB (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah! I was (and still am) a little nervous about holding him. It's nice to hear that rats usually don't bite. As a newbie it's always hard to figure out what's true and what's not. 
Now me and "Johannes" (Yup, it's biblical) are getting more comfortable with each other. Today was the first day he took treats out of my hand. It warms this veterans heart when someone that vounerable trusts me. 
Arashi; thank you! I am the kind of person who sincerely believes that good thoughts make a difference!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad you found him again like others have said a same sex companion would be good as would regular daily trust training


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it's a good way to start your relationship! Every rat I had before these three would some how get away and roam the house over night or something crazy would happen. And we all had amazing connections. Lily, when I first got her, jumped off my hand suicide style and ran under the sofa. Same with Mei and Adella. Mei died very fast, but Adella was my best friend for a long time. She was even sick and dying when i bought her. It shows you care to go looking for them and they will begin to open up more.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy to hear your new buddy is safe and sound now!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Just caught this thread and want to say how glad I am for your happy ending. I had a terrible experience recently when one of my rats went missing while I was cleaning their cage, and I was afraid that she would get into trouble like yours. It was very scary, especially since, like you, I am new to rats. It was an indescribable feeling of relief to discover her, after about an hour, exploring a pile of stuff on the floor, safe and sound. Your ratty will forgive you; just take really good care of him and he will know that you mean him well. If he doesn't have a friend to play with, please try to find him one; it will make him so very happy, and you will enjoy him and his friend even more. 

All the best of luck to you and Johannes and best wishes for your developing friendship.


----------

